# TDI Owners Unite!!!



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I think its about time that us TDI owners had our own racing league that we could actually join. The clean TDI cup is great for entertainment but doesn't make sense in joining unless you have about 20 or 30 grand just lying around. Unless I am mistaken, there isn't a class available for us "average joe's". I know there are other owners out there that would love to get together and actually use our cars to there full potential. Any takers??:sly:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

The purpose of the TDI cup isn't simply for your entertainment, but to try and develop racing talent for other series. It's also a significant marketing tool for VW. It's not in any way meant for TDI owners to have fun in their own cars. Though I think it would be interesting if there was some sort of spec-TDI series like there is for spec-miata and spec e30. Then again, it would be awesome if there was a general VW racing series like they have/had in the UK. I know there is a bit of a grassroots effort for a porsche cayman-spec series that gets quite a bit of attention over at planet-9.com Maybe you guys could use their model for something involving the TDI.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

i think it would be great to have a grass roots series for the tdi.. im not saying that the clean diesel series isnt effective because it is. I'm saying that it would be great for regular ppl to have the option to build and join a tdi league. I wil have to see what porsche has been up to... thanks for the info!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kaferfreak said:


> i think it would be great to have a grass roots series for the tdi.. im not saying that the clean diesel series isnt effective because it is. I'm saying that it would be great for regular ppl to have the option to build and join a tdi league. I wil have to see what porsche has been up to... thanks for the info!


 All it takes is one person with an idea and couple people who believe in it. Maybe clubtdi would be a better place to get some traction on the idea. The Cayman stuff appears to have been created in a similar manner--although I think it would be easier to drum up interest in racing a cayman than a TDI, but you never know. The cayman stuff that I have seen has no support from the factory at all. As far as I'm aware, it also has no formal affiliation with SCCA, NASA, or PCA, so it really is something that someone started in their garage, so to speak. There is some hope that the cayman spec series will eventually become affiliated with one of those groups however--or so I seem to recall reading. 

It would be great if VW spent a bit more money on grassroots efforts, but I think they get a better return on investment in the US by running a very highly regulated racing series that they control. Which means they can cancel it whenever they feel that the investment isn't paying off. But I'm not so sure you would really need VW for any sort of amateur level weekend warror-type racing. If you can drum up enough interest from within the TDI community, maybe a group like NASA might be interested in seeing what they can put together--I believe they are who run the spec-miata and e30 groups. The biggest hurdle for you would be how to divide up the classes or who to exclude from racing (for instance, would there be enough B4 tdi passats participating to even warrant writing them into the rules?). 

I don't own a TDI, but the more variety in racing, the better. So you might want to really spend some time where the TDI folks hang out and see their take on competition. Maybe it's worth getting a few folks togther for a track day and just see how that works out. If you can find a few diehard TDI track rats and you guys keep working on your original idea, who knows what could be accomplished! The good thing about track days is that they don't discriminate regarding the types of cars you can drive. And a TDI would still be an unusual sight at these events.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

no doubt... thanks for the advise. Al,l of my TDI friends agree that it would be nice to have a league... hopefully we can get something out of this... I see potential in the diesel. Im a tech that has worked on these cars since their introduction and I know there is potential. We will see what the future holds... Maybe the next time barber has an open track day I will try to get some of us guys to get out there and flex our muscles some.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kaferfreak said:


> Maybe the next time barber has an open track day I will try to get some of us guys to get out there and flex our muscles some.


 That would be totally badass. And you guys would probably be the only ones who wouldn't have to sneak out during lunch to gas up your cars!


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

lol... so true


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

I think most guys on Vortex think that TDI's are grandma cars. I like that you are doing this. I am taking mine to a track day at Thunder Hill next weekend. Little by little, GTG by GTG, I think our grandma car image is changing.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome dude!!! keep me posted!! We need more ppl to gain interest in what TDI's are capable of.


----------



## SOULKANE (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's what mine is capable of


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Diggin the wagon!! where do you race at?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

kaferfreak said:


> Diggin the wagon!! where do you race at?


If I had to guess I would say that track was Laguna Seca.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If I had to guess I would say that track was Laguna Seca.


prolly so.. i want to tear up Barbers in my car so bad!!!:laugh:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm down.... I've been auto-x'ing mine for a few years now... I would absolutely love to hit a real track day or two with it... and have contemplated this many times...

I know that Peter from IDParts.com (formerly TDIParts.com) races his TDIs.... I agree that this topic would definitely get some more support over on the TDIclub forums tho... Post a link if you've already created a topic over there..


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

firstorbit84 said:


> I'm down.... I've been auto-x'ing mine for a few years now... I would absolutely love to hit a real track day or two with it... and have contemplated this many times...
> 
> I know that Peter from IDParts.com (formerly TDIParts.com) races his TDIs.... I agree that this topic would definitely get some more support over on the TDIclub forums tho... Post a link if you've already created a topic over there..
> 
> ...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

kaferfreak said:


> SWEET RIDE!!!


Thanks! :thumbup:

I had a set of 15" Avus Wheels that I used exclusively on the track, which you can see in the second pic, and I would run 205/50/15 spec-Miata Toyo Proxes race tires on them that I got cheap used out of Tallahassee. However, I got rid of them because they were a bit too small in diameter for the car, and the better traction didn't outweigh the worse handling.

So, eventually I'm probably going to get some 18" wheels for the street and put some good tires on my black Long Beaches for the track.... I can't wait to try out my new mods since the last time I raced: 5-speed, Peloquin LSD, O-Bar RSB :laugh:


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

nice!!! have you hit the dyno yet?


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

in the process of going balls out motorsport with my tdi. hopefully everything goes according to plan.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

kaferfreak said:


> nice!!! have you hit the dyno yet?


nope... I should probably get it retuned first to take full advantage of my 11mm injection pump, since I just swapped from automatic to 5-speed manual. Although, I'm probably already pushing about 125-130hp/225-250tq right now with stock turbo/IC, and just bigger injectors and a tune from rocketchip... smokes like crazy unless I let the boost build up a little first tho...



baun said:


> in the process of going balls out motorsport with my tdi. hopefully everything goes according to plan.


Good Luck! :thumbup:

Let us know when you've made some progress, or even better, start a build thread.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Lets get some more pics posted up guys!! Im gonna group them all together and keep up with whos who as far as the cars are concerned... Who knows??? if we can spark enough interest up maybe one day we can all meet up and make this a reality!:laugh::laugh:

I need better pics of mine, but here it is so far


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a 2010 TDI golf but I already w2w race my spec miata


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

goforit2007 said:


> I have a 2010 TDI golf but I already w2w race my spec miata


Cool.... gotta pic of it?? 

Plus, You should race your Common Rail.... I know they can take a beating.:laugh:


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

pic of the miata or pic of the TDI golf?

or both?

and I did buy some hawk DTC60 pad for the front of the golf -- considering running it in TimeTrials with NASA at Autobahn in July (when it is nice and hot and diesel doesn't overheat). I'd run in TTF.

anyway

Here was the day I drove home my TDI Dec 22nd (and promptly cleaned it to put it in the garage)










and miata for heck of it (me in foreground in case it wasn't obvious)


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome.... whats the specs on the Miata?


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

#50 Miata is a 1990 1.6 spec miata

so everything allowed/required for spec miata is done to it

caged, spec miata suspension, weight 2285 w/driver at 1/3 tank of gas


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

cool.... now lets run that tdi!:what:


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

if all goes according to plan, my TDI will see some tracking July 17th and 18th (stay tuned!):thumbup:


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

sweet.... keep us posted!


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

washed and zainoed the car so a few better pics now:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

took mine out to a local corvette club auto-x this weekend... got a lot of respect from the local dub crew that was there, and from a subie guy for running something out of the ordinary... ran about the same pace as a vr6 corrado on super stiff suspension... I need better tires...


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

goforit2007 said:


> washed and zainoed the car so a few better pics now:


 am i jealous?? yes...:laugh:


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

firstorbit84 said:


> took mine out to a local corvette club auto-x this weekend... got a lot of respect from the local dub crew that was there, and from a subie guy for running something out of the ordinary... ran about the same pace as a vr6 corrado on super stiff suspension... I need better tires...


 Sweet... we should start you a tire fund and me a suspension/wheel fund..... :screwy:


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

lol 

I just spent big money on a set of tires for the TDI for both the track and daily driving (and right now only plan to take it to the track for 2 or 3 days!) 

..not to mention the $160 I spend on track DTC60 hawk pads for it too 

racing hobby is NOT cheap


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

sadly i havent started spending any race money on mine yet.... BUT SOON!!:sly:


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

been there done that  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4908423 

Any of you guys wanna get some parts out of my mk5 tdi there's the thread


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

yikes.. I would melt the EBC yellows after 1 20 minute session! 

I would only recommend the DTC60 HAWK for the fronts (which I picked up already)


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

wow... makes me wish i had a mk5...


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

I ran them in a double school weekend and a double regional and only wore a tiny bit off them. No fade at all  

I DID like the DTC60 on my lemons E30 though  



goforit2007 said:


> yikes.. I would melt the EBC yellows after 1 20 minute session!
> 
> I would only recommend the DTC60 HAWK for the fronts (which I picked up already)


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

I would love to throw my wifes tdi around a track. Going to be setting my type 1 up for the twisties but the diesel is just so much fun to drive(even with the stupid 01M)


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

i agree... tdi's are up in the fun factor!!:laugh:


----------



## bigredbrick (Feb 5, 2010)

This car only has nozzles as far as power and handling upgrades. The suspension is a little loose after 130k but it was still a lot of fun and I was not the slowest on the track.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

hey guys i'm here to enter the race too. this is my v12 R8 Diesel. you like? i win all the monies.

seriously though my TDI is an auto so i can't race


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

*Just finished my first NASA event with my TDI*

Only one other VW was there (A Beetle TT Car). I plan on doing the last two NASA events for the midwest this year. Just hope my Direzza's hold out, I chewed them up pretty good at Gingerman.


















Sorry the photo quality sucks.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Flipdriver80 said:


> seriously though my TDI is an auto so i can't race


that is the most retarded statement i have ever heard ever..suspension and get comfortable with it then swap a 5 speed in it or build up the auto more


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

jazzcat2001 said:


> that is the most retarded statement i have ever heard ever..suspension and get comfortable with it then swap a 5 speed in it or build up the auto more


I agree... but i cant hate on the auto trans cars though.... sounds like a challenge to me:sly:


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Flipdriver80 said:


> hey guys i'm here to enter the race too. this is my v12 R8 Diesel. you like? i win all the monies.
> 
> seriously though my TDI is an auto so i can't race


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

flying_solo said:


> Only one other VW was there (A Beetle TT Car). I plan on doing the last two NASA events for the midwest this year. Just hope my Direzza's hold out, I chewed them up pretty good at Gingerman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wish we could get down like that down here in the southland... maybe one day...


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

jazzcat2001 said:


> that is the most retarded statement i have ever heard ever..suspension and get comfortable with it then swap a 5 speed in it or build up the auto more


yeah i have a MK2 as my toy lol. but as for the diesel i think as soon as the auto trans goes i will be swapping a manual.

i just bought it as a good daily driver.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Flipdriver80 said:


> yeah i have a MK2 as my toy lol. but as for the diesel i think as soon as the auto trans goes i will be swapping a manual.
> 
> i just bought it as a good daily driver.


take it out and thrash on it once or twice...not having to worry about shifting will let you worry about keeping your lines more and you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

jazzcat2001 said:


> take it out and thrash on it once or twice...not having to worry about shifting will let you worry about keeping your lines more and you'll be pleasantly surprised


i agree...


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

*Autobahn - NASA*

Keeping the thread alive:

I bumped up to HPDE 2 this weekend and can't wait for Putnam. I'm still averaging 16 mpg on the track. However, I noticed I'm actually getting some of that back on the cool down. In reality without cool down lap of 50 mph, I think I'm closer to 13 mpg on the track.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

flying_solo said:


> Keeping the thread alive:
> 
> I bumped up to HPDE 2 this weekend and can't wait for Putnam. I'm still averaging 16 mpg on the track. However, I noticed I'm actually getting some of that back on the cool down. In reality without cool down lap of 50 mph, I think I'm closer to 13 mpg on the track.


sweet.... tell me u smoked the vette:sly::what:


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

*Wasn't a smoking*

I got the wave bye after the next two turns. Sad for him when he has to let out of the gas to allow for a Desiel Wagon to pass him on the straights. He just didn't know how to handle the twisties with that car. I got another video where he was trying to follow my line on that same turn 1 / 2 and went in the dirt


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

HA!! Good stuff....


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

flying_solo said:


> I bumped up to HPDE 2 this weekend and can't wait for Putnam. I'm still averaging 16 mpg on the track. However, I noticed I'm actually getting some of that back on the cool down. In reality without cool down lap of 50 mph, I think I'm closer to 13 mpg on the track.


 I've got a couple of questions for you... 

1. How intrusive is the DSC with stickier tires, does the yaw sensor cut the fun just as the g-loads build? 

2. How intrusive is the DSC on track should you need to get the car to "dance" a little? 

I plan on campaigning my 2010 Golf TDI (6MT) in both regional and national level autocrosses in 2011 and beyond in HS, and I am going to do so with V710's. Yet, I don't want to "waste" $1000 in race tires if I'd never be able to fully exploit their grip.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Just picked up my 03' a little bit ago , Love it ! Recently bought a set of Bosio Sprint 520's, installing soon. . . 
Coming in the future. .VNT 17/22 with a Whitbread DP ,Bosch T4's,RC5 tune, .658 5th gear. . 



































Done so far . . 
DC Stage III+ clutch and SMFW 
Konis,Eibach Springs 
H&R Rear Sway Bar 
BBS 18x8.5 CH's 
337/20th Front bumper and lip 
337/20th Rear bumper and side skirts 
337/20th GTI Recaro fullint. interior and seatbelts,steering wheel,shifter boot,ebrake handle 
337/20th Alum. GTI door sills 
337/20th exhaust 
Jetta flush vents 
Bora inst. Cluster 
E-codes and Euro tails 
Aspherical side mirrors 
R32 rear wing 
Manual boost controller 
Complete sand and repaint so all body parts match 
OE Euro radio with USB/Bluetooth and AUX jack 
Euro light switch 
Alligator tune with programmer 
11mm injector pump 
PD150 intake manifold 
EGR delete 
W-8 dome light 
337/20th Big Brake kit front and rear with ECS slotted crossdrilled rotors 
3M clear bra on leading edges including B Pillars,mirrors,roof line and rear bumper 
GTI rubber floor mats 
Driver side A-pillar handle been replaced with sunglass holder 
EGR Delete 
Registered VAGCOM 
Timing belt done at 77k , car has 89k on it now.


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

audibing said:


> Just picked up my 03' a little bit ago , Love it ! Recently bought a set of Bosio Sprint 520's, installing soon. . .
> Coming in the future. .VNT 17/22 with a Whitbread DP ,Bosch T4's,RC5 tune, .658 5th gear. .
> 
> 
> ...


 That is absolutely beautiful? I have been looking for on 02 - 04 to do almost the exact same thing to. How do you like it so far? Are you planning to track it or autocross it?


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

honda93 said:


> I've got a couple of questions for you...
> 
> 1. How intrusive is the DSC with stickier tires, does the yaw sensor cut the fun just as the g-loads build?
> 
> ...


 I don't see it kicking in much and effecting performance. It has saved me when I get the ass end out a little too much on a rain run before, but appears to be pretty passive or I'm doing it wrong  

I'm running Dunlop Dirrezas if that helps. I have tried disabling the ESP and saw no difference in the car's behavior. 

Adam


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

flying_solo said:


> That is absolutely beautiful? I have been looking for on 02 - 04 to do almost the exact same thing to. How do you like it so far? Are you planning to track it or autocross it?


 I would rather Track it than Auto-X it , i have been to a few Auto-x's around here and the events are horrible , parking lots where track is set up are very bumpy . . . 

I need to get coil-overs first ,I have Koni's wrapped by Eibachs and i get tire rub in the wheel wells when i take exit ramps. .


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

audibing said:


> Just picked up my 03' a little bit ago , Love it ! Recently bought a set of Bosio Sprint 520's, installing soon. . .
> Coming in the future. .VNT 17/22 with a Whitbread DP ,Bosch T4's,RC5 tune, .658 5th gear. .
> 
> 
> ...


 I THINK IM IN LOVE.... Great car!!!:what::laugh:


----------



## gti1.8t 5spd (Sep 21, 2010)

i agree


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

audibing said:


> I would rather Track it than Auto-X it , i have been to a few Auto-x's around here and the events are horrible , parking lots where track is set up are very bumpy . . .
> 
> I need to get coil-overs first ,I have Koni's wrapped by Eibachs and i get tire rub in the wheel wells when i take exit ramps. .


 Did someone build that up for you or did you do the work yourself?


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

flying_solo said:


> Did someone build that up for you or did you do the work yourself?


 I do not take credit for what the car has done to it , I lurked on the forums for over 3 yrs waiting patiently for the right one to come along . .I just sold my 1993 Audi S4 that i built from the ground up. It was 500+ hp at the crank and required alot of maintainence , I just spent tooo much time and money getting it where i wanted it . HP=$$ and i just couldnt afford to go fast anymore. .I knew what i wanted , a tdi , and i knew what i wanted to do to it,full GTI upgrade.. So after 3 yrs i found this and wasnt going to let it get away . A low mileage tdi with $10k+ in upgrades already done . . 

I just picked up a set of used Bosio Sprint 520 nozzles and a NIB FMIC for $100 which the nozzles will be going in in the next 2 weeks. .On the list of things to do> 
Whitbread DP coming soon , along with the .658 5th gear, then the VNT17/22 hybrid and Bosch T4's or PP764 . . opcorn:


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

audibing said:


> Just picked up my 03' a little bit ago , Love it ! Recently bought a set of Bosio Sprint 520's, installing soon. . .
> Coming in the future. .VNT 17/22 with a Whitbread DP ,Bosch T4's,RC5 tune, .658 5th gear. .
> 
> 
> ...


ive never owned/wanted anything other than a vr6...... until i saw this :beer: id kill for that car


----------



## jakbkwik (Sep 26, 2010)

*All Ready for TDI Cup...*

Well I have my entry ready to go guys, The TDI is awesome.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

jakbkwik said:


> Well I have my entry ready to go guys, The TDI is awesome.


SWEET.... pics??


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

If you're going to track a stock TDI bring something to read on the straights LOL...ask me how I know


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

^*Not this TDI*

Kicked a little BMW M3 a$$ last weekend  My TDI was the first one out on the track... 3 M3's tried to catch up... 

Happy w/ my quarter mile TDIFest quarter mile results 14.712 sec. 97.03 mph

Here's my buddy's fast TDI










BTW you have one AWESOME TDI *audibing*


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

great to see this thread is still alive.... to the guy who wouldn't race his automatic: RACE IT!

You will have a blast and you want to get rid of the auto faster anyway... I raced mine for a good two years before I had any transmission troubles, and then I swapped to 5-speed with a LSD and taller 5th gear... it was the best mod I did by far.. Instantly better fuel economy and better performance...

Unfortunately I cannot race my TDI for a while as I've got a kid on the way and I'm saving up for a down payment on a house, so we're cutting costs, and racing was one of the things that got cut...


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

keepin the thread kickin... lets post up some wishlist pics......here is my contribution....


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I don't have any recent pics of my TDI, get some up soon, but I've got a 1998 Jetta MK3 TDI. GT2056V from a Mercedes 3.0l CDI Bluetech, PP768, big front mount, and a straight through 3" exhaust.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome... cant wait to see pics


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

I like this thread. Here's my contribution.. I took the photo, but that's my pal David! :wave:

Stasis coils.


----------



## isstern35 (Jun 5, 2010)

my 2002 1.9 TDI AXR engine with resoft brings it to 131hp.
now does anyone get my number 420??? 



Sexy back


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

sweet....:thumbup:


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

totheMax said:


> Here's my buddy's fast TDI


Is that woodburn?


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Soulkane: Do you have the specs of your engine ?


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Im in the market for a dead Jetta wagon.... HERES WHY!:banghead:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=52906&id=100000542915228&l=8e70c9e4cd


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

Great Thread!!!

First off 3 pages and NO GreaseCar Bunny shots!!!




















Secondly... watch for a thread on this cars build up.. coming soon to a vortex near you!
Just need to place orders for the pistons and rods I want then its off to the races (well garage but you get the idea)

The stuff from this car:








AHU
Air to Water
eurospec FW
KAAZ Diff
HotBits Rally Suspension
Seats
Underbody protection
and just about everything bar the holy floored shell will be going into this :-D


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME!! Keep us posted!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BigDaddyTDI (Feb 28, 2011)

Heres some pix of my 05 Jetta TDI that I just got done lowering with Eibach pro springs and put some 18'' MSR wheels on! 


























Im looking to do some work to it but not really sure what my limitations are as far as block, auto trans, axel strength are? Any insight from anyone that knows about the TDI's would be great!


----------



## BigDaddyTDI (Feb 28, 2011)

And here is my other Diesel LOL


----------



## 16vdisturbance (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's my 2010 Golf TDI going around the SCCA track












I upgraded the tires and wheels later in the season.

Here's a friends mk4 leaving a smoke cloud 










It was my first year in SCCA. This summer I picked up a ride with a subbie rs. Which makes a little sad that i wont be driving the TDI around the track.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

from an autocross a couple of summers ago..




















it was mostly stock back then. I have much better tires and brakes now, along with revo software. I had it on the track once last year, and will definitely be spending more time on the track this year.


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

My TDI Cup and my former GTI.


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

:what::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

dextervw said:


> Great Thread!!!
> 
> First off 3 pages and NO GreaseCar Bunny shots!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

nAAArow 6 said:


> dextervw said:
> 
> 
> > Great Thread!!!
> ...


----------



## gti1.8t 5spd (Sep 21, 2010)

yall know anybody that wants to trade a tdi for a gti


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

No sir... 'fraid not!


----------



## PanzerTDI (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

*Dead Diesel*

So yeah.... I killed my baby... CAI's are the DEVIL!!! Carnage pics?? Why yes, yes I do.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=100000542915228&aid=52906


----------



## gordiano (Apr 23, 2011)

Diggin the wagon!! where do you race at?


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

Rootrider, how is the revo software? Has the dealer done any ecu flashes to yours? Mine has suffered from the notorious hiccup and has been given an updated firmware that helped. At my 20k, they did a second flash which didn't make a difference. I want to do the flash, but don't want the dealer to wipe it while they try to QA their ecu software on my car.


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

flying_solo said:


> Rootrider, how is the revo software? Has the dealer done any ecu flashes to yours? Mine has suffered from the notorious hiccup and has been given an updated firmware that helped. At my 20k, they did a second flash which didn't make a difference. I want to do the flash, but don't want the dealer to wipe it while they try to QA their ecu software on my car.


'notorious hiccup'? When I dyno'd my car with the Revo software the power was cut in the mid-rpm range for a split second.. we assume it's the ABS kicking in due to front wheel slip, since it only happened when we had just the front wheels turning (driving the rear wheels eliminated the issue).

I'm scheduled to have my ecu flashed by the dealer next week.. and then we'll flash the latest revo revision onto the ecu and see how it goes.

I have a rather boring video of my car on the track a couple of weeks ago 





it's quiet due to gopro's crappy audio, but then, all you're hearing is rain & tire noise.. the engine's fairly quiet.

4:20 miata almost losing it
5:10 fast lap on an open track
7:42 highlights of other cars passed
10:07 description of the car being driven
10:26 few clips from the last session


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

@rootrider the hiccup/shudder/hesitation that occurs around 1800 - 2000 RPM for a lot of folks (you're lucky if you never saw it). Hence the reflash you will get from the dealer and each one makes it better. Mine used to actually die on occasion before the first software update. Because of that, I'm hesitant to get the Revo Flash as I don't want to bench flash it every 6 months, especially if it costs me money every time. 

BTW, how do you like your Direzza's in the rain? I've done a few HPDEs in the Rain and found them to be a tad slippery. Speaking of the lack of noise, people would laugh if I drove by all by myself as the TDI really doesn't make too much noise. 

I love the stance with the STaSIS/Koni coilovers. That's next on my list.


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

flying_solo said:


> @rootrider the hiccup/shudder/hesitation that occurs around 1800 - 2000 RPM for a lot of folks (you're lucky if you never saw it). Hence the reflash you will get from the dealer and each one makes it better. Mine used to actually die on occasion before the first software update.


do you have a DSG transmission? I know I've seen a lot of complaints about that. I have a 6spd manual.. the 'hesitation' I've experienced appears to be due to a slight lack of traction at times, and usually occurs around the 3000rpm range. I didn't have the issue on the stock ECU, but it happens occasionally with the Revo software.




flying_solo said:


> BTW, how do you like your Direzza's in the rain? I've done a few HPDEs in the Rain and found them to be a tad slippery.


The Starspecs are very popular as an autocross tire and occasional track tire in the PNW due to their wet performance and how quickly they heat up. I've been on the track twice with them so far (one dry, one wet), and have used them daily for a little over a month now. They work very well in the wet, especially once they heat up. I'm very familiar with the performance of the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus and Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires in the wet as well, and these aren't _too_ far off, as long as they're not cold. I'm definitely happy with the Starspecs so far.


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

Mine is the 6spd. I ran the Direzzas last year, but am going to give the RS3s a shot for street/hpde


----------



## Coolhand297 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice to see some TDI action here.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

I just received and installed my new PP764's , did the hammer mod to 6.6 , and advanced my injection pump to 70 . . Great throttle response when mashing the long pedal !!
I need my stage 1 tune updated now . .acceleration in 5th gear on the highway has haze to slight smoke up to 1/2 throttle , after half throttle the smoke screen is rollin !!!


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Let me know if you have any issues with that. Ive been thinking about going that route myself.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

kaferfreak said:


> Let me know if you have any issues with that. Ive been thinking about going that route myself.


Had this done about 3 weeks ago . .I did the Hammer mod myself and had a friend come over and show me how to do the IP timing advance and check it with VAG. .None so far except for washing the rear hatch 2 times a week . But the right foot is having !!

I did the injector hot swap program from Kerma , they sent me the injector puller tool ,metalnerd tool for triangle safety bolt on IP and my new 764's nozzles mounted to injectors all calibrated and ready to go. . I did find a new plug end in the box that needed to be swapped out with the OEM one in the car for the 3rd injector wire. . Kerma had the 764's on sale for $249.00 . .I coluldnt pass them up .


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

And now??


audibing said:


> Had this done about 3 weeks ago . .I did the Hammer mod myself and had a friend come over and show me how to do the IP timing advance and check it with VAG. .None so far except for washing the rear hatch 2 times a week . But the right foot is having !!
> 
> I did the injector hot swap program from Kerma , they sent me the injector puller tool ,metalnerd tool for triangle safety bolt on IP and my new 764's nozzles mounted to injectors all calibrated and ready to go. . I did find a new plug end in the box that needed to be swapped out with the OEM one in the car for the 3rd injector wire. . Kerma had the 764's on sale for $249.00 . .I coluldnt pass them up .


----------



## Geist296 (Jan 25, 2012)

goforit2007 said:


> pic of the miata or pic of the TDI golf?
> 
> or both?
> 
> ...


If you are going to be there. Most likely I willbe working the weekend you are there. I will keep an eye out for you and lord I hope I will have my R by there.


----------



## Geist296 (Jan 25, 2012)

flying_solo said:


> Keeping the thread alive:
> 
> I bumped up to HPDE 2 this weekend and can't wait for Putnam. I'm still averaging 16 mpg on the track. However, I noticed I'm actually getting some of that back on the cool down. In reality without cool down lap of 50 mph, I think I'm closer to 13 mpg on the track.


Flying....Looks like you are on the south track. How often you get out there?


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Change of plans for my TDI. As I have sent my ALH into the drink by accident, and thrown a rod through the side of the block....:facepalm:, I am now installing my tdi setup in my 70 bus. Build thread pending.:laugh: 

I pulled the TDI harness and ECU out of storage today... Im ready to make this a reality!:thumbup:


----------



## kaferfreak (Oct 9, 2008)

Trying to keep the thread alive. I am sourcing the engine block and turbo now. Build thread to come shortly.


----------



## flying_solo (May 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------

